# A Horse/Pony and Phoenix



## HorsePaintingGurl (Apr 17, 2011)

This is the first horse/pony drawing I drew that looks like one:












And this is a phoenix I drew:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well it certainly is a good start!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Keep it up. Feels downright good to break through the barrier from doodling to art, doesn't it?


----------



## HorsePaintingGurl (Apr 17, 2011)

DonH said:


> Keep it up. Feels downright good to break through the barrier from doodling to art, doesn't it?



Yep. It's an awesome feeling. Like I'm a pro now....


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Keep it up and you will be! It takes time and practice and drive. Keep posting your work for us to see! I think it will be awesome to see your work progress.


----------



## HorsePaintingGurl (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I drew this one 2 days ago:









And the referance:











I know the ears look like bull horns.


----------

